# Upgraditis Fever



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Before I get to the matter at hand I would like to thank a few people who helped me when I first started out in this wonderful hobby of ours.

JJ
Tony 
John 
lsiberian
Thanks Guys for all your help.

So now on to the question as the title states I have the fever and have been looking around a bit for a new receiver to pair up with my PSB's. I like the Denon but I'm looking for something with more *"Clean Power"* I have been looking at one receiver in particular the NAD T775 I have been looking for an in-depth review but couldn't find any I was wondering if any of my fellow Shacksters have knowledge on this model.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I know firsthand that Marantz has very clean power and sound amazing, even though they are a sister company with Denon they have totally differant sounds.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

How you doin Bam,

Which model of Marantz did you have in mind that I should take at look at?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll do some digging. What kind of a budget are you thinking of?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I was looking at the T775 which I believe is around $2500 so some where in that price range is cool.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, the Marantz sr7005 1599 retail. I'm gonna go back to there site and check out there higherend stuff since your in the 2500 range i'll see if there is somthing there.

It's also 1.4a compatable if your thinking of 3D


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

There is also the sr8002 which is THX select 2 certified. 2000$.Both of those units weigh more then the NAD if that means anything to you, but they are rated at 120 watts a channel as opposed to 165 for the Nad. One thing also about Marantz is they stay very true to there numbers even with all channels driven.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok the highend stuff is way too highend for any of us:yikes:, from what i've just read though i think i'd choose the Marantz over NAD. You let me know what you think.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The Nad comes in at 43.6lbs, 7005 28.7lbs, 8002 33.1lbs I have heard that weight is usually a good way to tell if the receiver will live up to it's specs but I also know as the tech field moves forward power consumption goes down, materials become lighter, output increases or remains the same I just don't know if this applies to the audio field as well.

I always try to keep an open mind plus I could audition the 8002 and the T775 at my dealers place since he carries both.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats what i would do then you can hear for yourself.

I was just reading a spec sheet for the sr8002 and with 5 channels driven it still maintains 119watts with 0.1% distortion and with 7 channels driven 109watts at 0.1%. 
I'm gonna see if i can find one on the NAD.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Couldn't find any specs for the NAD. 
I would let your golden ears decide for you.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

bambino said:


> Couldn't find any specs for the NAD.
> I would let your golden ears decide for you.:T


Golden I wish more like Brass. 

Thanks Bam


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

If you want clean power you want an external amp. I think you already know my suggestion is the Yamaha 2500P if you can swing it. If not you can always give the A500 a go. Taking the L-R channel off the receiver makes a nice impact on power reserves for the other speakers. It leaves the Center as the only hard load on the receiver and ensures you get the best out of your LR speakers. Be advised hooking speakers up to a real amp always results in perceived improvement and in some cases grunting follows.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ares said:


> Golden I wish more like Brass.
> 
> Thanks Bam


It's been a pleasure, let me know how you come out.:T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

lsiberian said:


> If you want clean power you want an external amp. I think you already know my suggestion is the Yamaha 2500P if you can swing it. If not you can always give the A500 a go. Taking the L-R channel off the receiver makes a nice impact on power reserves for the other speakers. It leaves the Center as the only hard load on the receiver and ensures you get the best out of your LR speakers. Be advised hooking speakers up to a real amp always results in perceived improvement and in some cases grunting follows.


I've gotta check out that Yamha stuff, and good call on the outboard amp.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> If you want clean power you want an external amp. I think you already know my suggestion is the Yamaha 2500P if you can swing it. If not you can always give the A500 a go. Taking the L-R channel off the receiver makes a nice impact on power reserves for the other speakers. It leaves the Center as the only hard load on the receiver and ensures you get the best out of your LR speakers. Be advised hooking speakers up to a real amp always results in perceived improvement and in some cases grunting follows.


Hello l, 

What in the world would I need with the Yamaha 2500 lb. Winch Kit? :gulp::bigsmile: 

I thought about going the external amp route but that would mean changing the receiver (which is the plan anyway) plus buying an amp as well, would going this route really offer a significant improvement over the NAD in question?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think it would be dramatic, then you wouldn't have to 2500 on an AVR, you could get a cheaper one with preouts and put the rest towerd an outboard amp. I really like that idea.:T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Ares said:


> Hello l,
> 
> What in the world would I need with the Yamaha 2500 lb. Winch Kit? :gulp::bigsmile:
> 
> I thought about going the external amp route but that would mean changing the receiver (which is the plan anyway) plus buying an amp as well, would going this route really offer a significant improvement over the NAD in question?


If you want a great receiver and don't care about 3d stuff you might look for an Onkyo 805 or Yamaha RX-v2600. Both are the best receivers released in the last 5 years IMO. Start with those and you will have gobs of power all the features you could want and great internals. Yamaha and Onkyo both had to skimp after those because of the economy. Nad stuff tends to be overpriced IMO.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> If you want a great receiver and don't care about 3d stuff you might look for an Onkyo 805 or Yamaha RX-v2600. Both are the best receivers released in the last 5 years IMO. Start with those and you will have gobs of power all the features you could want and great internals. Yamaha and Onkyo both had to skimp after those because of the economy. Nad stuff tends to be overpriced IMO.



After you mentioned an external amp it got me thinking and looking around, I did some more research on the NAD receivers and it seems be a lot of issues with them from what I have read. I also checked into Yamaha P-series nice but there are no dealers within the city will have to make a trip out to the burbs. So now I'm open to suggestions in regards to a receiver+amp, Thanks l.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Back to Marantz again.... I believe all the receivers in there lineup have preouts, i'll have to check though, but you could spend like 500 on one then look for a nice outboard.:sn:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I like the look of the Marantz but how well do they handle video in terms of up-scaling and so forth, my Denon is okay in that regard so I would like something close to it or better. I called up my dealer to see what type of amps he has available he mentioned an Adcom GFA-5400 for $350 and a Denon 3310ci for $900, the receiver I know about but the amp I have never heard of it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

:TI'm not sure about the upscaling of the Marantz i just know the audio is pristine and the amp i haven't got a clue other then i've heard good stuff about adcom.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I did some research on the amp and found out that it's from the mid 90's, so my guess it's used.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think for amps you should look at refurbed Parasounds like i know jungle jack would suggest or Emotiva, I have an Emotiva XPA5, it's my first outboard ever and my jaw is still on the floor from how much of a differance it made.




P.S. The refurbed Parasounds still come with fullfactory warrenty, not sure how long and Emotiva has a 5 year warrenty.:sn:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have one question if I go the amp route will I need a 20A rated plug socket for it? this is what I read somewhere I can't remember where though. :scratch:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

As long as you keep this a secret from my local code inspector i'll tell you a secret..... I have my AVR,AMP,PS3,CD player, Cablebox and TV all on a 20amp breaker. don't tell anyone though ok. Oh, and i don't have any issues. long story short.:devil:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ares, I would jump on the TX-SR876 from Accessories4less. They have A-Stock units now for 799 and B-Stock's for 729. It has been Bench Tested multiple times and outputs around 130 Watts into 7 Channels and when used 2 Channel around 300 Watts into 4 Ohms. Truly a fantastic Amplifier Section for an AVR.

Couple that with Reon HQV Video Processing (truly one of the best), Audyssey MultEQ XT, ISF Video Modes, Audyssey EQ, THX Ultra2 Plus Certification, and so much more. It really does offer the Video Processing and Amplifier Section of a Flagship AVR for now a mid range price.

Here is a Review:http://www.avguide.com/review/tested-onkyo-tx-sr876-thx-ultra2-plus-certified-71-channel-av-receiver
I would also look at 875 Reviews as they are quite similar. The 876 really has done much better than even the TX-NR5007 when Bench Tested. The 5007 output 68 Watts into 5/7 Channels whereas the 876 output 130. 

I honestly do not think there is a better AVR out there for under 2000 Dollars. And at 799 Brand New, truly a steal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello JJ,

Where have you been?:foottap: I thought for sure I would of heard from you three days ago. All joking aside looks good this maybe the route I go but just in case you know me I always like to have a backup plan what would be your top 5 receivers to go with or receiver+amp just in case, Thank You Jack.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

FYI Denon and Marantz are the same company so the quality is similar. My next receiver will probably be one of those. The accessories4less deals on Marantz and Onkyo make those the favorable choice IMO for newer stuff. 

The problem with pro-amps is they don't take a 12v trigger so you'd need to use your fingers to turn them off and on. This can be quite annoying if you have a stack of them. If you do go consumer I prefer Rotel's they have some good ones from the 90s on the used market. Remember they are class D so you will need to double their wattage to get the same output from an A/B amp.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

D&M Holdings. I should have pointed that out. I'm almost certain they use different components as they do not sound alike. Maybe i should try a blind test to make shure i'm not just leading myself to believe this.:dontknow:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> FYI Denon and Marantz are the same company so the quality is similar. My next receiver will probably be one of those. The accessories4less deals on Marantz and Onkyo make those the favorable choice IMO for newer stuff.
> 
> The problem with pro-amps is they don't take a 12v trigger so you'd need to use your fingers to turn them off and on. This can be quite annoying if you have a stack of them. If you do go consumer I prefer Rotel's they have some good ones from the 90s on the used market. Remember they are class D so you will need to double their wattage to get the same output from an A/B amp.


Thanks l, I considered both Denon and Marantz the first time around and got the Denon, from what I have read it seems that Denon has better video capabilities and Marantz is better on the audio side of things not sure on that since I haven't compared them side by side. Last night I was looking at the Marantz 8002 looks good I know it's an older model but it got some good reviews and at accessories4less they have it for $999, I was wondering how it stacks up against the Onkyo 876?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Ares said:


> Hello JJ,
> 
> Where have you been?:foottap: I thought for sure I would of heard from you three days ago. All joking aside looks good this maybe the route I go but just in case you know me I always like to have a backup plan what would be your top 5 receivers to go with or receiver+amp just in case, Thank You Jack.


Ares,
I spilled water on my Macbook Pro and now the H, Y, and Delete Key no longer work so I have been borrowing one of my best friends Macbook Pro. Problem is my Email is not configured to it so I have been somewhat in the dark. Sorry that it has taken me so long to see this Thread amigo.

As far as rankings, I would say: 1) TX-SR876 2) TX-NR3007 3) TX-NR1007 4) Denon AVR-3310 5) Onkyo TX-NR808. For the last two, I really would really want to use an Amplifier.

Now that AC4L has 876's Brand New for 799, I really cannot think of a better all around AVR. Yes, you lose Internet Radio. However, the Amplifier Section truly is good enough that I really do not think you would need an Amplifier. Especially if running a 5.1 Setup where you could Bridge or Biamp the Mains.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, but it's good to hear from you. Now on to the business at hand the top five you listed I know 1-4 but five it's the 707's replacement and there seem little to no info out there. Not having a AVR loaded with tons of features is not an issue with me as long as it has latest codecs and helps in the SQ and PQ departments I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ares, I really think the 876 would be perfect for you. Accessories4less has a good Return Policy and are nice folks. (actually went to their place in Orlando) I would Audition the 876 and listen for yourself.

Going from the AVR-1910 to the TX-SR876 really would be a major upgrade. In addition to a far more powerful Amplifier Section, I really think you will enjoy THX Processing. However, it is the power that really makes me think it would really unleash the excellent PSB's you own.

I know you prefer to procure your A/V Gear locally and think that is an awesome thing. However, with this one item, I really think it is worth the Return Shipping risk if not satisfied.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

True I do like to stay local as much as possible, but most of your Top 5 picks are hard to find here at the moment. The place I would most likely get my receiver from stop carrying the Onkyo 07 series and are now stocked with 08s, same with the Denon except they still have the 4310, 4810 and 5308. I could pick up the 3310 from SA but they want $899 for a Demo and the 808 at ABT is $999. 

So picking up the 876 maybe my only option, BTW how do they ship it is it through UPS, FedEx and do they require a signature or some proof that you are who you say you are, reason I ask the last time I ordered from the net I had someone stole my order by intercepting the UPS guy at my front door and signed for it. So now I don't really like to order anything any more off the net because of that very reason.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Ares said:


> True I do like to stay local as much as possible, but most of your Top 5 picks are hard to find here at the moment. The place I would most likely get my receiver from stop carrying the Onkyo 07 series and are now stocked with 08s, same with the Denon except they still have the 4310, 4810 and 5308. I could pick up the 3310 from SA but they want $899 for a Demo and the 808 at ABT is $999.
> 
> So picking up the 876 maybe my only option, BTW how do they ship it is it through UPS, FedEx and do they require a signature or some proof that you are who you say you are, reason I ask the last time I ordered from the net I had someone stole my order by intercepting the UPS guy at my front door and signed for it. So now I don't really like to order anything any more off the net because of that very reason.


Hello,
I believe AC4L uses UPS, but am not positive. Wow, I have never known anyone who has had that happen to them in reference to being ripped off like that. Could you get it Shipped to Work and or Friend/Family Member in a more secure area? At that price, it really is worth it. I cannot believe that happened to you. Truly sorry.

I would contact whichever Shipper and tell them about what happened and tell them you want it ID Required. I am pretty sure AC4L can configure the Shipment that way.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If AC4L can do it that way through UPS than there will be no issue with me, I just don't want to go through what I went through the last time with UPS.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am fairly sure they can do so. And again, I would also contact the Shipper and tell them what happened last time. They can flag your Tracking Number and add another layer of Security.
For 799 Brand New, the juice is really worth the squeeze.
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

If it all works out then the 876 will have a new home and with the money I saved I can go pick-up another subsonic 6i and still have money to spare. And just in case I have a back-up plan I thought about picking up the Denon 3310 and an amp what would you recommend? 

Sorry Jack, I always need a back-up plan, thank you for your help.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry about your misshapping with your last mail order item, not cool. If you could have it shipped to work or a family member like JJ suggested then i would go that route. I know i was worried about my XPA5 just being left on my front stoop so i called Emotiva to find out how it was being shipped and that it had to be signed for, i kind of planned a vacation day around it and it worked out. My XPA2 is going to be shipped to work however.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Well I might have to setup a lawn chair in the front and just sit there and wait for the UPS guy so I don't have a repeat of the last time he came through.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats good:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The funny part is I'm serious, I will set-up a table and a chair and bring my cooler just to make sure I don't get ripped off again.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't blame ya, good thing it's summer time i just wish i lived closer to ya as this would be somthing to see.LOL! Let us know how the transaction goes down.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony, after what happened to you, I don't blame you for planning to take such measures. Back when I lived in Charleston, SC, I ordered so many things that I truly got to be friends with the UPS Driver in my Area. It was wonderful. I could call him and meet him wherever he was if I was impatient or find out around what time he was going to be around.

If you do order the 876, I would call UPS and after telling them what you are planning will perhaps put you in contact with your Local Dispatch. They could then at least tell you when they would be in the Area. It takes some schmoozing on the Phone to get them to have Dispatch Call You, but better than staying outside all day.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Jack, I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I still remember the day I met my UPS guy. He said I knew it was a man with all the power tools and audio equipment. I was sawing when he came that day. A good thing to be seen doing when another man meets you IMO.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

When i still lived at home with my mother in a small town the UPS guy knew everyone by name truly a great guy, I was always ordering RC car stuff back then and he would always ask what one i was working on now, his father was into RC planes so he was familiar with the shipper. Kinda nice to know the guy who's delivering your packages.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I see the same UPS guy everyday since there is a school across the street form me, I should just strike up a conversation with him. Hey now you just touch on one of my other hobbies RC/Cars, between that and HT I should be broke. :spend:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

You and me both!:bigsmile: What cars do you? Do you race?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

bambino said:


> You and me both!:bigsmile: What cars do you? Do you race?



I use to race prior to my daughter's birth and now I don't have the time to get to the track like I use to, so it's backyard bashing for me. 

Here is a list of what I currently own:

Trucks

Lunch Box 
Blackfoot (the 1st one)
Blackfoot Extreme 
T-Maxx & E-Maxx
Clod Buster

Cars

TA05 Version II (not built yet)
TL01/Ford Escort Body
TB EVO IV
AE TC3 (this is what got stolen from UPS)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I always have had trucks, never got into cars that much. So you've got all the classics, awesome i remember what a trend changer the T-E-maxx was, as soon as i heard about it it was orderd then my buddies all wanted one the next thing you know were at the shop picking up six of them (1 extra for me) they were a blast. My latest was the Losi 8ight truggy, that thing was the nicest handleing truck ever! I kind of let things collect dust for awhile then bought a house, remodled from top to bottom, had twin babies,relized it was gonna be somtime before i got to play again so i sold the whole lot of stuff i had to my brother inlaw and long story short, LIFE HAPPEND.:unbelievable::hissyfit::sn: I figure once the kids get old enough i'll get back into it.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I will PM you my response so we don't take this thread more off topic then we have.........Sorry Guys.


----------

